# Muzzy 2009 X-Celerator Drop Away Arrow Rest and FOBS



## Johnny Deer Man (Aug 20, 2007)

Curious to hear from anyone who has tried this rest. With or without FOBs.

With would be better!


----------



## clu__82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nobody has this rest????


----------



## clu__82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well the rest is on my Diamond Rock and is pretty smooth...I haven't had much time to shoot many arrows through it ...but I have shot FOBS and fletched arrows and it is awesome...total clearence and no issues with contact...really happy with it so far and it seems like it is exactly what I wanted


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

First review i've seen about this rest. I've had every Zero Effect rest except the Mathews version. I'm thinking about trying this out. Thanks for the update !


----------

